# Eclipse sw8812 help



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I just got one off eBay. I can't find t/s parameters anywhere for them I want to try building a vented enclosure for it so I'd need some box design help, but without the t/s parameters I don't even know where to start.

It's going to be powered by a PG ZPA0.5 so I should have over 1k watts available. If the specs call for a box bigger than 2.5 or 3 cuft then I might just stick with sealed but I at least want to know the options.

So anyone with t/s for the 8812 I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it a 4 spoke basket or a 12 spoke basket? 

I have specs for the 88120.4 and 88120DVC which has the 12 spoke baskets. Should still be pretty close to the older 8812 models. Send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

That 0.5 it's overkill for that sub


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha I know...headroom. Remember, the 0.5 give high power at 4 and 1 ohm, but it's reduced at 2 ohms, which is what I'll be running it at. The 0.5 is being used on my idq12 right now...talk about overkill.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Actual Specs - maybe the same as Macs info
Fs - 27hz
QTS - .30
Vas - 3.2 cu. ft
Xmax 1.3 in. one way


----------

